
U.S. and China Got into a Trade War and Mexico Won - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-03-27/who-is-winning-trump-s-trade-war-with-china-so-far-it-s-mexico
======
aceperry
Trump's trade policies will make a fascinating case study by economists when
this is all over.

------
bediger4000
"Got into a Trade War". I know headlines have size limits, but they're not
supposed to mislead, either.

